# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Pre-WABBA Barbeque Night- Παλαιό Φαληρο

## Polyneikos

Καλή παρέα, ωραία φαγητά, πριν από τον αγώνα του Τόλη,με ωραία παρέα και bodybuilderιστικα πηγαδάκια!

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ όμορφα!!! Μπράβο παιδιά, πάντα τέτοια!!  :03. Thumb up: 
Καλή επιτυχία στον Τόλη για τον επόμενο αγώνα...!!!! :05. Biceps:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία παρέα! Μου άνοιξε η όρεξη... :08. Food:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Και μερικό υλικό ακόμα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Thanx Τόλη για τις φωτό !
Θα πρέπει να πω οτι ο Τόλης ήταν ο ορισμός του "φάτε μάτια ψάρια" :01. Razz:

----------

